
Leaked audio from Uber's all-hands - tomduncalf
https://www.yahoo.com/amphtml/finance/news/inside-ubers-hands-meeting-travis-194232221.html
======
a9a
At 6:40, Bonderman (a male board member) makes a sexist joke about women
leading to "more talking" on boards [0]. Seems like the leadership team's
cultural issues go beyond Travis.

[0]
[https://twitter.com/SallyPancakes/status/874720682822828032](https://twitter.com/SallyPancakes/status/874720682822828032)

~~~
savethefuture
Why is it sexist to say there would be more talking if there was more than one
women on board?

~~~
kevindqc
I think because it's insinuating women talk too much? I didn't listen though,
so who knows how it was said

